# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Best software for Kinect as 3D Scanner

## eveninggown

What is the best and most useful software out there to use the Kinect as a 3D Scanner?  Also, how would I go about using it as a scanner?  Can I do it through my PC?

----------


## 3dkarma

I've used reconstructme successfully to scan the kids' heads and print busts with and xbox360 kinect.  There's a good instructable on it here.

----------


## Maggie

3D is reconstructme free?  Will this work with the original kinect i have in my basement just lying around for the last several years?

----------


## 3dkarma

Free for non-commercial use and works with my old kinect (xbox 360).  Can download from the frontpage of reconstructme.net.

----------


## BradAngelo

Does reconstructme work on the new Kinect?  Also, I've heard that KSCAN3D is great software for scanning with the Kinect.  Has anyone used it?  I just don't like how it is priced at $299.  Think it's worth it or can the free software work just as well?

----------


## 3dkarma

reconstructme doesn't work with the new Kinect, as I understand it.  The new Kinect doesn't have a standard USB port but Microsoft will be releasing a Windows-compatible version of the hardware and an SDK later this year.  I'd expect a compatible version of reconstructme some time after that.

----------

